# E-cigarettes are exploding in people’s faces



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

Electronic cigarettes have come under the spotlight for the potential to explode in the face of their users, according to a report by *BuzzFeed*.

The report focussed on several US cases in which e-cigarette users – also known as vapers – were seriously injured as a result of faulty devices.

One users lost an eye, while another had his teeth smashed from his gums due to an exploding device.

“An unpublished FDA analysis found 66 reports of e-cigarette overheating, fires, and explosions in 2015 and the first month of 2016, a number the agency calls an underestimate of actual events,” stated BuzzFeed.

The e-cigarette industry has grown rapidly in recent years, stated the report, with claimed health benefits over traditional cigarettes a strong selling point.

Seriously @mybb....


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Electronic cigarettes have come under the spotlight for the potential to explode in the face of their users, according to a report by *BuzzFeed*.
> 
> The report focussed on several US cases in which e-cigarette users – also known as vapers – were seriously injured as a result of faulty devices.
> 
> ...



I stopped following the myBB site and forum after they still continued to place "advertorials" for Openweb. Shady company that was exposed by the forumites to be sharing user accounts ie. 2 users with the same login but different profiles like 1 on 2mb uncapped and the other on 10mb uncapped. 
I can't support a site that supports bad business! 
Oh and their articles of late have become meaningless copy pasted drivel or they adverts masked as articles.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/5/16)

Two Words: Ohm's Law.

Ecigs have exploded since the beginning. 

They are hobby devices. Incredibly dangerous in uninformed or uninterested hands. 

Go put your batteries in your Cuboid wrong way round and see if the mod makes it... it is 50/50 my money rides on a full vent though.

A short circuit on your Noisy Crickets 510 connector... oooohkaBOOOM.

Lets stop pretending it doesnt happen. We will see more and more of it. Youngsters shoving .05 ohm builds into 24mm atties. Even if you are running a DNA chip... no guarantees with resistance that low. 

Vapers are acting pretty stupidly IMO. I mean the two 15 year old kids I chatted to in a shop last week (yeah I asked so I KNOW... 15 years old... one kid had a Messes mod, authentic Squared... my gods)... All they knew was what is the most popular. No frigging clue on build safety. No clue. Once again I asked. 

We can blame all sorts. But we have some pretty stupid stuff happening on our little scene I can tell you that.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

The media blow things out of wack all the time, all they care about are ratings. Sad thing about it is that most people will actually believe half the crap the media release... Its like the Sunday times, if u use it to wipe it ass, more crap will come off the paper....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (27/5/16)

This is why society will tend towards increased regulation of the industry. Do you need a knowledge of Ohm's Law before using a microwave oven, a toaster, a DVD player, a food processor? 

An unregulated industry in which your consumer safety relies on having the knowledge to not use an atty on a hybrid mod unless its positive pin protrudes is an industry that is not going to remain unregulated for long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (27/5/16)

RichJB said:


> This is why society will tend towards increased regulation of the industry. Do you need a knowledge of Ohm's Law before using a microwave oven, a toaster, a DVD player, a food processor?
> 
> An unregulated industry in which your consumer safety relies on having the knowledge to not use an atty on a hybrid mod unless its positive pin protrudes is an industry that is not going to remain unregulated for long.



I run an unregulated DVD player.

.05 ohms, netflix n' chill.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/5/16)

I'll be honest these kinds of stories formed part of what stopped me from vaping initially, but then you just have to look at cellphone and laptop battery failures and realize the risk is there but a little bit of vigilance will prevent this. 

I think myself and others who have started in the recent present are really lucky at the available information and devices available, just this morning my rx200 stopped me firing telling me of a short in the atty and I was about to start crying because I had just gotten a bottomed out pin sorted, removing the atty did nothing (which was sorting out a similar issue I was having before), so I put it in the ohm reader and another mod and both were giving me wonky ohm readings, so I opened up the tank removed the atty and found a spot on the one leg (of the pre-installed notch) where it was shorting, chucked it and just built a new coil...magically the device never blew my face off. 

Although I agree with @Lord Vetinari because you will always have that kind of reckless behavior in most scenes, this kind of "news reporting" is sensationalist tripe which puts off people from putting down the ciggs. 

However I'm glad communities like this exist where information is readily available and the members welcoming, to offset this horse crap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/5/16)

AGREED. Without this place I would also probably be a statistic right now...


----------



## Effjh (27/5/16)

I wonder if the media realise the true impact of these sensationalist articles. If this puts off just a small percentage of smokers from trying vaping as an alternative, they have essentially contributed to quite a large number of premature deaths later down the line. Ignorance might fcuk up your face, but smoking WILL kill you.


----------



## Dave1 (27/5/16)

Talk about being biased and unfair. In the three stories in the links below it is the batteries that are the problem. Have to wonder why is it if a vaping device explodes it is the device that is the problem??????? I challenge you to find a story covering a Lithium battery explosion that blames the non-vaping device and not the battery.
http://globalnews.ca/news/1714748/why-lithium-ion-smartphone-batteries-keep-exploding/
http://www.foxnews.com/story/2004/11/23/exploding-cell-phones-prompt-recalls.html
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/why-hoverboards-keep-exploding/


----------



## RichJB (27/5/16)

The battery is part of the device. The more pertinent question is this: when cell phone and laptop manufacturers encounter cases of their products bursting into flames and endangering the health of their customers, do they recall millions of batteries (Toshiba, Apple, Dell, HP) and replace them with safer alternatives at their own cost, or do they whine that the media is being mean and unfair to them and do nothing?

Vaping devices injuring users is not a media issue, it is a vaping industry issue. When lawyers start representing consumers who are injured, they are not going to be suing the media. This is the 21st century, "the customer should have known Ohm's Law" isn't going to cut it anymore. When Dell recalled 4 million laptop batteries, this is what was said about it in a BBC article:



> Dell says it knows of six instances since December when the batteries, made by Sony, overheated or caught fire...
> Alex Gurzen, the vice-president of Dell's product group, told the BBC the firm wanted to "put customer safety first despite this being a small handful of incidents"...
> "In rare cases, a short-circuit could cause the battery to overheat, causing a risk of smoke and or fire," said Dell spokesman Ira Williams.
> "It happens in rare cases but we opted to take this broad action immediately."
> Dell has already launched a website - http://www.dellbatteryprogram.com - telling customers how to get a free replacement battery.



Do you read anything in there about "our customers should have known that..." or "it is the Sony batteries that catch fire, not our Dell laptops" or "it's just outrageous how the media spread these sensationalist stories about laptop fires to boost their sales"? If Dell tried any of those lines, they'd be laughed out of the industry. It is the company that is responsible for the safety of its products, not the customer. If the vaping industry tries to make its customers responsible for the safety of their products, they are going to be eaten alive - by government regulators, big tobacco and civil suit litigators. They are swimming with the big fish now. It's not a cottage industry anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

